# Calling CFRC question.



## GrahamD (15 Mar 2004)

I didn‘t really want to put up a new thread for this question but it doesn‘t really relate to any other threads I was looking through.

My question for anyone who feels they KNOW the answer is:

_Does calling CFRC to inquire about the status of my file actually have any effect on the speed with which it is handled?_ 

The reason I‘m asking is because I see repeated over and over in other threads, "You should call in and harass them until they do something, just to shut you up" or something to that effect.

My personal feeling is that I doubt if I called them that my file would be reviewed faster in Borden.  However it is mentioned so frequently that I‘m beginning to question wether or not I should start calling. I don‘t want to be left behind if there is some advantage to being (what I would consider) annoying.
More importantly though I would like to be able to rest easier knowing that it doesn‘t really matter if I call in or not. Since I would be mortified if I called and got yelled at for wasting a recruiters time, I would really prefer to not have to annoy anyone to get ahead.

Anyway, if anyone has been a recruiter, knows the unwritten policy about this, or has first hand experience with the annoyance tactic and can share their expertise on the subject I would appreciate it.

Thanks.
GrahamD


----------



## brneil (15 Mar 2004)

My recruiter actually told me to call regularly in order to ensure that my file was moving along.


----------



## yot (15 Mar 2004)

yep, same as mine


----------



## slaw (15 Mar 2004)

they told me to call ask least once every two weeks.


----------



## GrahamD (15 Mar 2004)

At the interview he told me to call in 8 weeks if I hadn‘t received an offer yet.

The concensous is that I should call sooner?  And then continue to call until I hear what I want?


----------



## ErorZ (15 Mar 2004)

I was told to wait 5 weeks, I called them at that point and they had gotten my file back from Borden. This was in december.

Maybe they are busyer now and things are a bit slower... If you were told 8 weeks, you might want to try after around 5-6 to see if anything has changed, then again at 7-8 weeks.  I don‘t think the recruiters would mind one extra call, they are pretty nice people and very understanding. They now how anxious would be recruits are.   

You can also take the time to ask your recruiter any new questions you have since the last time you spoke to him/her.


----------



## koach (15 Mar 2004)

Calling will not have an effect on the speed of the application but calling on a reasonable basis is a good idea.  I personally tell applicants to call me whenever they feel that they want an update on their file and I inform when I expect a response, as stated in the posts above.

It only takes a couple of minutes to bring up an applicants file and see where that person is in the process.

If the clerk tells you that they are not expecting anything until April, then call at the end of March.


----------



## kristiegen (15 Mar 2004)

I finished my testing last Aug ‘03. In Sept I called because I didn‘t hear anything, only to find out Feb or Mar. So I called back the first work day after the xmas holidays, & was told end Mar or early Apr. They did however mention that in Feb my pt test would expire, its only good for 6mths. So needless to say its a good thing I called because I did not know that, & my pt was minimal since Nov, now they called me in Mar for my pt test & I was prepared to make an appointment for it. So to make a long story short it pays to call.


----------



## Mat-V (15 Mar 2004)

Hey Koach can you tell me if you can actually see a candidate standing on the merit list when you pull up his file or any of his marks at a given test (CFAT and interview). I tried to ask about my standing on my last call to CFRC Montreal but could not get any specific answer.


----------



## koach (16 Mar 2004)

Yes and No,

I can see the scores of an applicants‘ CFAT and interview but to try to explain those scores to the applicant would not only be difficult but would create more confusion.

I have no idea where an applicant stands when the file is submitted for merit listing.  If the applicant qualifies for the trade, the file is submitted.  Reg Force files get submitted to CFRG HQ Borden and P Res file are sent to the unit.


----------



## Mat-V (16 Mar 2004)

Thanks for the quick answer Koach. Guess i‘ll just have to wait for the call and keep the hope alive


----------



## big_johnson1 (16 Mar 2004)

I‘ve been going through CFRC for the last year straight trying to get into the ROTP program.. And calling is sometimes the only way to get information.. My file was apparently sent out to an early review board in January, and I was supposed to hear something in February (offers don‘t come until May though apparently).. I didn‘t hear anything, so I called. And I called. And I called some more. Finally I got ahold of the officer in charge of my file only to find out that she doesn‘t handle my file anymore (change of jobs). So right there I learned something useful.

Long story short, they finally told me that I was on a merit list and it was recommended that I go to civvie U (oh god please no!) <---Sarcasm

So to anyone who is looking for info, call, and call some more.. It can‘t hurt anyways.


Chimo!


----------

